# frozen embryo transfer



## xoxkelz (Sep 12, 2011)

I am currently waiting for my review appointment with my consultant in the regional fertility centre in belfast after my 1st failed attempt of IVF, this 1st attempt was provided by the NHS and we were able to freeze 7 embryos ( 5 at cell stage and 2 pn stage) after they transfered 1 embryo back in. I was originally told we were having 2 put back and was only told of change last minute without discussing it with me or my husband. We were told the embryo was excellent quality. I would like to know if anyone is waiting or has had FET what is the waiting list like as i no with IVF we waited 11 months and if we would be entitled to 1 go of it on NHS after a failed IVF on NHS. Also if we have to pay private what sort of price range would we be looking at. Thanks


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*xoxkelz* Hi, I can only answer part of your questions-I am paying £750 for the FET and on top of that the drugs, about £300 I have been told. Our ICSI cycle cost us £6,000, like you we had an excellant embryo, a blast but it didn't stick  Good luck with your review-we found ours very helpful and got some long awaited answers!


----------

